# aluminite



## Patrude (Jun 8, 2012)

anybody know where to buy aluminite? thanks all, Rich from Ma.


----------



## justturnin (Jun 8, 2012)

Patrude said:


> anybody know where to buy aluminite? thanks all, Rich from Ma.




Only place I know of is Alumilite.com. I have seen it other places but it is the same price so I go w/ the actual vendor for mine.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 8, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know where to buy aluminite? thanks all, Rich from Ma.
> ...



Thanks for the info, I will do the same. Do you have any recommendations for how to use it? Thanks


----------



## justturnin (Jun 8, 2012)

Patrude said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Patrude said:
> ...



Are you casting Wood? If so it has to be DRY. I cook mine for a few hours at 200 to make sure. Then when you cast it needs to go under pressure as the Alumilite will form bubbles as it heats up and cures. I cast under 80psi using a Binks Paint Pressure Pot.


----------

